# czerwiakowianum & reticualtum



## Trimorph (May 4, 2011)

Hello,

today I got two Phrag divisions, czerwiakowianum and Phrag reticulatum.

But because I was not sure if the names are still correct, I searched in the web and I found different informations about it.

czerwiakowianum:
The first one is that Phrag. czerwiakowianum is a var. of boisserianum (also sold as that at ecuagenera) but I also read that czerwiakowianum, var. czerwiakowianum and boisserianum are completely the same.
What is true? Where should be the difference? Because I had also the option to get a boisserianum division. But because of limited space and the infiormation that they should be the same, I decided only the take the czerwiakowianum. A mistake? should I have taken both 

And about the Phrag reticulatum I read that it is also very close to boisserianum, but never the less it is a accepted as a independent species. And on the other hand, in the moment you can buy flask of reticulatum in germany as Phrag. longifolium var. reticulatum 

Can you help me to clear this out?


Tobias

Ps: hope my english is ok


----------



## ORG (May 4, 2011)

Hallo Tobias,
czerwiakowianum and reticultaum are varieties of Phrag. boissierianum.

The name Phrag. longifolium var. reticulatum is nonsense and the seller has made a mistake or knows nothing about the genus. (hat scheinbar keine Ahnung von Phragmis).
The differences between the typical form and the varieties are little but possible to notice.
Here a typical Phragmipedium boissierianum







Here Phrag. boissierianum var. czerwiakowianum






and Phrag. boissierianum var. reticulatum







Best greetings from Bavaria

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2011)

Interesting! Thanks, Olaf.


----------



## Heather (May 4, 2011)

There is an old thread of mine called Lumpers vs. Splitters that has some good discussion of the varieties of boisserianum. If you search on that or czerwiakowianum you will turn it up but it's basically what Olaf said.


----------



## Trimorph (May 5, 2011)

Hi Olaf,
Hi Heather,

thank you verry much!
that helped me a lot!

Tobias


----------

